# Newbie here please help



## Babyblue123 (Sep 30, 2020)

[FO*

ok just want to know if I'm doing this right. Haven't been in a chatroom is YEARS !! Umm have a vera important question about raccoons. Need help A.S.AP. I'm in a tent and there literally right outside this very moment!! 😳😳🤯🤯:vs_shocked:*


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Make a lot of noise, to drive them away.

Works in the short term.

Is there foods left out in the open, that attracts them, as well as bears, skunks and other critters.

ED


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Are you camping?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think the 🦝🦝🦝 ate her 🥓🍔


----------

